# DVC ROFR Database



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

If I were to build upon the Marriott and Starwood ROFR databases that I have created to create one for DVC resales, what kind of fields should be included? It seems that DVC is a different kind of animal and things like current year and future year available points seem to effect the price.

*Here is what I have for the Marriott database:*

Name	
Date
Resort	
Season
Usage
Unit Type
View
Sales Price
ROFR Status

*I was thinking that DVC would need something more like this:*

Name	
Date
Resort	
Available Last Year Points
Available Current Year Points
Available Next Year Points
Annual Points
Sales Price
Price Per Point
ROFR Status

Is there anything that is missing or things that don't need to be captured?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2013)

Love this idea!  

Important who pays actual MF's for this year's and last year's usage, when those are included in the sale.  Also, who pays closing costs (might be nice to know what closing costs are, too, since I paid just $200 through an attorney for my last purchase).


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 28, 2013)

The fields make sense. If I recall, there was someone on mouseowners who does something similar and provides some macro stats as well, like ROFR rate or something like that. I could be wrong, but sounds familiar.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

The only limitation I have is that I have four fields to work with for capturing points and costs. I can probably calculate the price per point, so that would give me five fields to work with. I can add more fields if they will add value, but if I can keep it within the confines of my current databases, I can add DVC to it a lot easier.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> The fields make sense. If I recall, there was someone on mouseowners who does something similar and provides some macro stats as well, like ROFR rate or something like that. I could be wrong, but sounds familiar.



They do, and I am not necessarily looking to replace that. Their list has a lot of data items that they capture. It seems they also capture how long ROFR took. I was hoping I could keep it simpler than that.


----------

